# Fuzzies!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Aren't they just the cutest, at this stage?

These are Nita's newest babies. She had 12! I was going to cull them as soon as they got their skin color, but she was doing -so- good, I wanted to wait it out. I kept a very close eye on them and made sure to give her lots of protein and yummies to help her milk production. Not a single one looks to be stunted.

This is not a habit of mine, don't worry. 

Anyways, here they are!

Girls









Boys









There are two girls and one boy of the same color that I don't know...

There are blacks, a blue agouti, an agouti, PEWs, Himalayans.... but what are the yellowish ones? Just diluted agouti's?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

A lovely collection - Congrats!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoppers!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are soooo adorable! What a beautiful arrangement of colors!  :love1


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the blue agouti (what I can see of it anyhow)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there siamese in any of these? the beige one at the top of the pile looks like it has darkening on the ears. an interesting assortment of babies.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Momma is himalayan, buck is blue agouti...

Siamese would be a more pure white, with the dark points, right? I don't see that in any of them... I think one might be himalayan, but the coat seems to have the slight darkening like mom.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Siams arent white, they are biege when they are babies and develop points later


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> Siams arent white, they are biege when they are babies and develop points later


seal points are beige but blue points are white when in the nest.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, I had no idea! I will keep a close eye on those three then.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love them! Precious.... :lol:


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

So, I'm getting excited... at least two of those cream colored babes are really starting to lighten up.  I've got my fingers crossed for some Siamese. 

Will try to get updated pictures tomorrow. The little things are all over the place now, so its hard.


----------

